# Fasch, Johann Friedrich



## science

From Wikipedia: 

Johann Friedrich Fasch (15 April 1688 – 5 December 1758) was a German violinist and composer.

Fasch was born in Buttelstedt. He was a choirboy in Weissenfels and studied under Johann Kuhnau at the famous St. Thomas School in Leipzig and later founded a Collegium Musicum in that city. He then traveled throughout Germany, becoming a violinist in the orchestra in Bayreuth in 1714 and holding a court post in Greiz. Also in 1714, Fasch studied composition with Christoph Graupner in Darmstadt. In 1722 he was appointed Kapellmeister at Zerbst, a post he held until his death.

His works include cantatas, concertos, symphonies, and chamber music. None of his pieces were printed in his lifetime, and a large number of his vocal works, including four operas, have been lost. However, he was held in high regard by his contemporaries (Johann Sebastian Bach made manuscript copies of a number of his pieces), and he is today considered an important link between the Baroque and Classical periods.

Fasch died in Zerbst at the age of 70. He was the father of Carl Friedrich Christian Fasch, also a musician of note. The city of Zerbst/Anhalt has been hosting International Festivals since 1983, biennially since 1993. The Twelfth International Fasch Festival will take place in Zerbst/Anhalt on 18-21 April 2013.


----------



## Ingélou

Thanks for putting up this guestbook, Science - I had never heard of him before, but there's so much talent in the baroque era. At the moment I'm listening to a 'best of' compilation on YouTube - 



 - and enjoying the patterned elegance.


----------



## Chilham

I'd never heard of him, then twice in one day. Mentioned here, and his Suite in B-flat being recommended as one of, "38 Classic Hidden Gems You Must Listen To Right Now".

Suppose I'd better go listen to it.


----------

